# probs mit pinnacle studio 8



## klask (14. September 2003)

Hi leute,

ich hab probleme beim installieren von pinnacle studio 8, irgendwie will er eine depop.dxr und die hab ich nicht.

meine bitte: kann mir jemand diese datei schicken, einen link reinschreiben oder mir sagen wie ich das prob beheben kann?

danke


----------

